# AMT Batwing



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my AMT Batwing model from the first Michael Keaton Batman movie. The first photo is before I did the panelling and weathering and also shows the chain gun that pops out. It has a lot of working features and you can also build it with the landing gear down (which wasn't shown in the movie). There are also other options like the cable clippers, missiles, air brakes, headup aimer and opening canopy.

It's a big kit with the wingspan over 12" and a lot of detail. Painted with Tamiya paints again mostly.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

You did a really nice job on it. Is that the kit base and stand? I have one partially built, but it's been so long since I've looked at it I don't remember!

Again, very well done. Some of the fit on these was a bit challenging.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, that's the kit's base and stand. I thought it's a bit fragile for the weight of the model. I like the bat symbol on it though.

I used lots of tape to seal parts together when gluing, even then I had to re-glue the wings because of the fit. The main problem was the fit of the fuselage base and the wings.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Really nice job! I like the way you did the panelling on the wings.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Now THAT is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, makes me want to build one


----------



## Trekie2 (Jun 7, 2008)

I love all the older Batman kits...wondering if they will ever get reissued?


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

If I am correct AMT included a Batman figure in this kit, but strangely, not with the Batmobile kit (maybe because he won't be visible behind the tainted windshield anyway). 

Xenodyssey do you have more detailed pics of the Bats figure? Awesome job on the vehicle and curious to see how well you met the challenge of painting the figure!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the figure of Batman in the cockpit while I was working on it.

It's nicely scupted, especially the cape and gloves. I didn't use the decal for the bat symbol on his chest, just went with what was scupted there.

BTW The Batwing Batman figure doesn't fit in the AMT Batmobile, even though they are both >supposed< to be 1/25 scale (according to the model ads). I thought the AMT Batmobile was more like 1/32 scale.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Very nice. I built that years ago, probably back when it came out. I remember it being a fun build.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Xenodyssey: Thanks for posting the picture. Great job... you even painted the iris highlight and the lips!! Totally met the challenge. I remember the chest symbol now, not movie accurate, I will have to fill it and use a custom decal. And thanks for the info about the figure not fitting the Batmobile. For a while I was seriously considering buying it...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I had the same idea of using the Batman pilot in both kits, one reason why I got both of them at the same time on ebay. I still have hopes of doing something in the future for the Batmobile. 

Thanks for the praise for Batman. I didn't really paint his eye's iris, it just came out looking that way! One thing I did when painting him was use both matt and gloss black as well as shades of grey to make his suit a bit more "3D" and scaled.


----------

